# Photo Collage



## Rakusia (Jul 31, 2013)

If any of you like that stuff, feel free to download.
https://www.facebook.com/RakusiaDigitalCreations/app_208195102528120

This is photo collage template. Just add your photo.


12 "x 12"


----------

